# 1000 point buck!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

High fence


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks as though a tumble weed is stuck on his head, looks to be a 6 point I guess it could be a disguise, is he on the lamb?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

tbaxl said:


> Looks as though a tumble weed is stuck on his head, looks to be a 6 point I guess it could be a disguise, is he on the lamb?


You think ? Lol


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That style is making a comeback.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

That’s not a buck, it’s a doe with a ‘fro


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

tbaxl said:


> Looks as though a tumble weed is stuck on his head, looks to be a 6 point I guess it could be a disguise, is he on the lamb?


Guess some people can’t take a joke.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Splittine said:


> Guess some people can’t take a joke.


Evidently not, did you read what I wrote?


----------

